

What appears superficially to be a line is actually just a one-dimensional mob - Adrock
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/12/09/10102459.aspx

======
_pius
The headline is poor; the author's point isn't about the nature of lines in
general, but of lines _in China_.

